# Dry Parsley Flakes / Fresh Parsley



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello,

I am forced to use dry flakes in my herb crusted pork chops.  The recipe calls for three Tbs. fresh parsley.  How much of the dry flakes should I use?  I know, the flavor will neever be te same but like I said before I have no choice.

Thanks,

KKelley


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've always used the 1:3 ratio for dried to fresh, i.e. 1 Tbsp dried = 3 Tbsp fresh


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thans so much.


----------

